# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Burgundy, France thoughts

## Jim A

So looking for thoughts, tips and suggestions on Burgundy.

We have a loosely planned trip next September starting in Barcelona and ending in Paris (only thing booked are refundable flights) with 3 or 4 nights "somewhere" sandwiched in between. Mostly looking for something in a wine region. First choice was Bordeaux, but thought maybe for this trip we'd like something with a little more of a countryside feel to it since the other two places are cities. Bordeaux still very much in the middle of the discussion and hopefully will happen at some point, because doing a tasting where we could sample some of the greatest wines (Mouton Rothschild, etc) in the world is a huge draw for me and obviously we could stay/visit the area around Bordeaux (St Emilion) and not stay in the city itself or use it as a base but travel outside. Second thought was Dordogne, but after reading a little more about it, thinking that's not a perfect fit for us. 

So now we are on Burgundy as the favorite. Looking for wineries to visit, restos, possible hotels or towns to stay in (first thought was Beaune or even a smaller town as compared to Dijon) - maybe even staying at a winery. We will likely have a car for when needed but aren't going to hit multiple wineries in a day and drive so probably a tour one day. Probably at least one winery on other days and also looking for non-winery options of things to do. Ideally we would be able to walk to something from our hotel (restos, town, cafe, etc) but a place with a restaurant and driving/cabbing to restaurants other nights is ok too. We are very open to thoughts and have done some research and will do a lot more but if anyone has been to the area we'd love to hear your thoughts. Or on other possibilities 

Other areas on France or anywhere in Europe (Normandy, Provence, Mallorca, etc) still possible as well, as is staying in Bordeaux and then a day trip from Paris to Burgundy or the champagne region. We did Tuscany this year and stayed at a winery in Montalcino and that was amazing and a possibility again.

----------


## NancySC

We stayed in a small village an hour drive, approximately, from Bordeaux, will share info if interested.  A 2 floor home in the village of Duras.   Couple has another rental in Tuscany.

Years ago I did a trip with Abercrombie & Kent, aka A & K, based in suburban Chicago, a barge trip of a few days that was spectacular, in late fall, in Burgundy, started in Paris a nite or 2, then TGV to Dijon where boarded the barge.  One of the villages we passed had, has, a small inn owned by Leslie Caron then & for a number of years, might be run now by her son?  One of the places we visited, just a look see, no tasting, was ??? Special labels on the bottles, will have to look it up, if you know Burgundian wines, you would know the place, Clos de Vougeout sp?  Loved Beaune, ah, Joseph Drouhin so disappointed no Beaujolais nouveau this year.

----------


## Jim A

"an hour drive, approximately, from Bordeaux"
Nancy, was it in Dordogne? After looking at Bordeaux, Dordogne and Burgundy, we decided on Burgundy for this trip.

We are torn between staying in or right near Beaune (better fit for us than Dijon from what we can research) or in a smaller area a little to the south of Beaune where we think we are interested in visiting wineries and where we figure biking around will be easier (closer to the wineries we would want to bike to). The idea of Beaune is appealing because there would be a lot more to walk to. Any thoughts on staying in Beaune versus nearby in a smaller village?

----------


## amyb

Jim,  our travel agent put us in Le CEP in town. The window flower boxes had me upon arrival. Charming. Fabulous staff and a breakfast on premises that knocked me out. I hope it is still there and you should look into it.

----------


## NancySC

> "an hour drive, approximately, from Bordeaux"
> Nancy, was it in Dordogne? After looking at Bordeaux, Dordogne and Burgundy, we decided on Burgundy for this trip.
> 
> We are torn between staying in or right near Beaune (better fit for us than Dijon from what we can research) or in a smaller area a little to the south of Beaune where we think we are interested in visiting wineries and where we figure biking around will be easier (closer to the wineries we would want to bike to). The idea of Beaune is appealing because there would be a lot more to walk to. Any thoughts on staying in Beaune versus nearby in a smaller village?



Duras, the little village where we stayed east of Bordeaux is in Lot-et-Garonne, Nouvelle-Aquitaine, not the Dordogne. Charming, but I too would vote for Burgundy, especially Beaune, tho only there a few hours, long ago, fond memories still & the 2 posters bought then remind me daily of being there. Le Cep is still there in Beaune, my kind of place too !

----------


## Jim A

Thank you both. Sounds like two votes for Beaune!!!
I'll take a look at Le Cep

----------


## Aipotu

> Thank you both. Sounds like two votes for Beaune!!!
> I'll take a look at Le Cep



FWIW, we're going next month.  In Beaune, we're staying at L'Hotel -- Le Cep was our second choice but we were advised that L'Hotel had nicer rooms.  But can't speak from experience yet!  Enjoy!

----------


## amyb

Having wonderful memories of our trip there. Enjoy!  Oh so much to see and taste. Drive carefully.

Also note, so much to do we were hardly in our rooms at all.

----------


## Jim A

> FWIW, we're going next month.  In Beaune, we're staying at L'Hotel -- Le Cep was our second choice but we were advised that L'Hotel had nicer rooms.  But can't speak from experience yet!  Enjoy!



thanks for the tip. Please report back on your trip

----------


## JoR

Fascinating timing.  I fly into Bordeaux late next September and will join a small group tour (Road Scholars) for 2 weeks visiting there, Sarlat, Rocamadour and end up in Toulouse.  I have 2+ weeks then before heading to Paris for 5 nights  and prefer to spend them in the south of France.  Small towns, except for Marseille if I can figure a plan.  Maybe even Basque Country though Im warned the weather can get difficult in October on the ocean. Might brave it to rent a car (surely driving in SBH has taught me something about narrow, winding roads).  One of my tasks while on the island this visit is to plot an itinerary.  Nancy, I know youre back in SC but would be glad to call as well.  Ideas welcome. Jo.

----------


## NancySC

JoR, Roussillon comes to mind, just a visit, not a stay for us, or Gordes ?  or further south near the Mediterranean ?  My niece & her husband will be staying at the same place in Duras as we did 7 yrs ago, wine tasting in St Emilion.  Before they meet up in Paris, she & I are doing a week in Tuscany, Figline Valdarno the town where we'll be based south of Florence, attending several nights of parties put on by a friend on the grounds of Il Palagio. Bocelli the headliner for the final night.  200 hundred lucky friends invited.

----------


## amyb

Nancy what a dream trip. So happy for you.

----------


## JoR

Can't believe I've been here 2+ weeks and have done no research on this...my one "project" for this trip.  But I found the book/lotto store was open today and bought a little journal.  Have noted these references and the hunt is on.  Thank you.  Jo.

----------


## SheilChassy

Burgundy is world famous for its vineyards, which originated in this territory 2000 years ago. Wine connoisseurs and lovers from all over the world emphasize the sophistication and superior taste of Burgundy wines, which for centuries have held a place of honor among the most precious and sought-after wines in the world. Someday I will definitely go to France and visit Burgundy to taste the exquisite wines. After Burgundy through Simply France, I will go to Paris for a couple of days to visit world famous museums, famous architectural monuments from different eras, the Eiffel Tower, and many sights.

----------


## JoR

Major coincidence of timing as I'm on the Lyon to Paris train as I read this.  Enjoyed the Bordeaux area late last month, then explored the Lascaux caves region, loved Marseilles, lots of small towns along the way w Arles a favorite.   Concluding these several weeks' adventure in Paris and may well do a little more wine. I can safely say St. Barths introduced me to France.  Hope all there are well.  Back in March.   Jo.

----------


## amyb

Wonderful trip.

I too found Arles a little gem many years ago. It was the time  when they were restoring the mini coliseum. Friendliest people and delightful shopkeepers and a lunch I still remember with us and cheerful work crews enjoying wine, food and each other. I sent the restaurant a packet of photos from that meal and the guys were thrilled.

Thanks for reminding me.

----------

